# Opinions on Dog Food!



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Alright!! Here goes.. I know there will be a lot of different opinions, but I want to see what everyone says about what they are feeding their dog!

My breeder feeds a raw diet and all the dogs get Urban Wolf, which I will be following for the first couple months of Merlin's life. 

However, it is expensive! It is a raw food diet and requires a lot of effort and time. 

I spoke with the breeder about it and she suggested that if I am adamant to switching to a kibble that I try Taste of the Wild. There was a recent recall, but other than that, I have heard great things. 
Suggestions, Thoughts?
:wink:


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I feed Honest Kitchen and ZiwiPeak because mine would refuse kibble. I'm happy with the results and see no reason to change. Both, especially the ZP are expensive but since my dog is only 9lbs it isn't too bad.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I feed TOTW to all three of my dogs and have found bags of food unneffected by the recall just fine. I've never had an issue with it and it's the cheapest for the quality that I can find.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I personally want nothing to do with a food made by Diamond. Too many mistakes too often. There are way too many dog foods out there that I have to. I feed The Honest Kitchen in the morning and kibble in the afternoon. Currently they're on Orijen but we also feed Acana, I'm going to try Earthborn, Fromm and NutriSource.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I personally want nothing to do with a food made by Diamond. Too many mistakes too often.


I agree. I switched from TOTW to EVO when I got word of the recall. Mine are doing better on the EVO than they've done on any other kibble so far. I've already noticed a big difference in their coats and there are less stools.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm currently feeding Innova Prime, their new grain free food. My dogs like it a lot. It uses pea protein, rather than potatoes, which gives it a lower glycemic index. 

I have a westie mix that seems to be sensitive to potatoes (I tried several grain free foods with different proteins; the common factor was potatoes and she reacted unfavorably to all of them - crazy itching and rash). I'm now on day 4 of this food, and she's still a little itchy, but it's better, so I'm going to stick with this one for awhile and see if she continues to improve. My only other option is to feed her raw, but I'd rather not - personal preference, due to cost and the fact that we travel frequently. 

My poodle can eat almost anything, as long as it's grain free. Foods with grain in them make his eyes run. I've fed TOTW with good success. I also like Wellness Core. Acana grain free is also a good one.


----------



## peznite (Oct 21, 2009)

Raw feeding is a very niche market. I've tried it for awhile with my dogs - just wasn't cracked up as people said it was. I still had to brush their teeth daily, their coats looked the same, their energy levels were the same. I've tried 100% raw, 50% raw / 50% kibble. 100% kibble. They're the same on either diet. So they're just 100% kibble now and I sometimes I do meal replacements for them with whole steaks/fish. 

But then again the kibble I feed is Australian made an only available in Australia...and it's using human grade meat product...can you even buy kibble with human grade meat in the US?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm content on continuing TOTW, but I have heard good things and am interested in Earthborn.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I feed Acana, Kuma loves it and does extremely well on it.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

peznite said:


> Raw feeding is a very niche market. I've tried it for awhile with my dogs - just wasn't cracked up as people said it was. I still had to brush their teeth daily, their coats looked the same, their energy levels were the same. I've tried 100% raw, 50% raw / 50% kibble. 100% kibble. They're the same on either diet. So they're just 100% kibble now and I sometimes I do meal replacements for them with whole steaks/fish.
> 
> But then again the kibble I feed is Australian made an only available in Australia...and it's using human grade meat product...can you even buy kibble with human grade meat in the US?


Yes you can get some very high quality kibble diets here... 

And Raw done right is still the best.... If you have to clean their teeth you are not feeding the right bones.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I feed Wellness Core. I like the results. I have a 45lb dog and the 26lb bag (I think? It's a weird amount.) lasts me 2 months or so. 

Of course, with any kibble you have to check for recalls these days. Wellness just had one, too.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I recently started feeding Annamaet (had switched from TotW not long before the recalls) and am very happy with the food and with what I've heard about the company. I'd also consider Acana and have heard some good things about Earthborn lately. But, we're sticking with Annamaet for now.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

My dogs eat approximately %50 commercial raw (Urban Carnivore/Carnivora) which comes in a wide variety of proteins, turkey, duck, quail, bison, beef, lamb, rabbit, elk & chicken which is the whole animal - meat, bones & organ so it is nutrionally complete, they also have fruit/veggie mixes, beef tripe, offal patties, etc. Its pretty expensive here but I have a connection and save %10 on it compared to buying it from a store so I save a bit there. The rest of their diet consists approx of %30 prey model raw, which consists of cheap stuff that I find at a grocery stores, and I also order from this place http://www.courtlyncustomdogfood.com/ and they sell a wide variety of proteins, RMB's, muscle meats, whole animals like rabbits, piglets, chickens etc. Decently priced for sure, I also give them a couple raw eggs with the shells each week. then the other %20 is kibble, which I have to feed occasionally for convenience, or when my raw supply is running low or i'm on a tight budget and can't replenish the raw stuff for a week or so, and we camp alot and travel so raw isn't always convenient then so I will feed them kibble mixed with the occasional canned food, and the kibble brands I usually mix a few together and rotate through different proteins each time I buy, but lately i've been sticking with Acana all life stages grain free, Natures variety instinct, Fromm's grain free, Timberowlf Organics grain free and NOW!.

Both my dogs are in incredible health so far, never do I see a vet, I dont have to brush their teeth, their poops are always fairly good and small, not too smelly but becuase of their variety in diet the consistency and color does change after different meals usually, their coats are good especially Thumper very shiny, Cash has a good Shiba coat, nice and thick. They aren't itchy, nor do they have any food sensitivties or allergies, so i'm happy with the variety, they seem to be okay with it, and so far I've been able to stick to a budget but with the two of them, with everything I feed, I probably spend just under $200/month for a 20lb and 50lb dog, including their recreational chewing treats like bully sticks, elk antlers, marrow bones and rib bones which act as their daily toothbrush lol.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I just got a bag of Earthborn in the mail and I am really happy with it. Sydney likes it as much as she did ToTW, which was important to me because I use her kibble as training treats on a daily basis. She hasn't had any transition issues, but she really never does. I like that the bag is resealable so I don't have to pour it into an airtight container like I used to. I also like their UPCs for Trees program. It was only $2 more for a 14 pound bag than it is for a 15 pound back of ToTW (It's higher in calories, though, so probably breaks down to about the same price, if not cheaper, practically). It's one of the few companies I would really like to get behind and support with my purchases that I can actually afford!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i was on TOTW before the recall. i have one dog on Earthborn and im not really thrilled with the food. she doesnt look as good as she used to and has a lot of gas, and my other dog had nothing but diarrhea on it. the only reason the one dog is still on it is because i cant afford to feed both of them Back to Basics. i am completely in love with this food. ive never seen poops so small and my dogs look SOOOOOO good from it. i love that it includes a lot of organs as well as meat which means more useful nutrients. and it shows when the poop is only a small handful!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> I feed Wellness Core. I like the results. I have a 45lb dog and the 26lb bag (I think? It's a weird amount.) lasts me 2 months or so.
> 
> Of course, with any kibble you have to check for recalls these days. Wellness just had one, too.


I got an email from Wellness today, they have different Core's now. A puppy one and small dog one, if I remember correctly, is now added to the line


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I feed raw, mostly premade with some supplements. Kibble if I'm in a rush though. Kibble I keep is usually TOTW or Blue buffalo wilderness. Raw I use is usually Stella and Chewys.


----------



## upfromtheashes (Mar 10, 2008)

The best combination of price/quality I've found is Canidae ALS. Rated 5 stars on http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ and I can get it for about a dollar a pound.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

TOTW is made at diamond along with a good many others including solid gold (not barking at the moon), natural balance... There are others but off thr top of my head I can't remember.

I feed natures variety (instinct) right now with their raw (the fresh frozen) right now & so far I am happy with it.


----------



## Itoys_Mummy (Mar 1, 2011)

My lhasa Apso itoy is on "human consumable foods" NOTE: not table scraps.
He eats what my partner and I eat - although no salt, sugars, spices etc. Also avoid the foods toxic to doggies. He's happy and very healthy.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I switched from TOTW Sierra Mountain (lamb based) to Earthborn Meadow Feast (also lamb) about a month ago. For the first couple weeks, I was not pleased with it (more dander, gas, etc), but that has seemed to decrease. They have been on it a month and both of them really seem to like it. Even Gracie, who is notoriously picky, will eat it without any water/canned food added and that is saying something.

The resealable bag is a bonus and I like the fact they have one plant.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

theyogachick said:


> I switched from TOTW Sierra Mountain (lamb based) to Earthborn Meadow Feast (also lamb) about a month ago. For the first couple weeks, I was not pleased with it (more dander, gas, etc), but that has seemed to decrease. They have been on it a month and both of them really seem to like it. Even Gracie, who is notoriously picky, will eat it without any water/canned food added and that is saying something.
> 
> The resealable bag is a bonus and I like the fact they have one plant.


Glad to read that the dander is better!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I switched from TOTW to Acana, which I have to buy online. Aidan likes Acana better than TOTW.

I stopped by Agway yesterday, and they carry Fromm, so I bought a bag to try out. I'd rather be able to buy Aidan's food locally. I bought a couple of cans of Earthborn, and he loved the buffalo one last night -- I added a tablespoon of it to his Acana. This was a surprise, because he hasn't liked canned food since he was 6 months old. That gives me more options for toppers for his food. Usually I add something to his breakfast, and he eats his dinner plain.


----------



## gloria66 (May 11, 2011)

I switched from Taste of the Wild to Dogswell Nutrisca Salmon and Chickpea. My dog has had soft bowels and/or diarrhea since we got him at eight weeks. He's now almost 17 months old. The Dogswell food, while more expensive, has cleared up the problem


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Kaki's been switched to Fromm Surf n' Turf for about a week. She was on a TOTW/Merrick BG rotation. It looks like the Fromm is going to be permanent. Her poop is better than ever and she's skipping fewer meals. Added bonus, I can get it whole sale through my boss.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I feed a prey model raw diet now. Gally is doing really well on it. Good teeth, nice coat, no dog breath, small poops etc. For me it is about the same or cheaper than feeding a high quality kibble.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 14, 2012)

Oliver eats Acana and loves it. I just picked up a bag of Fromm as well. The kibble is super small so I thought it would be good to use for taining treats. I will most likely rotate the two foods.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I feed Nature's Variety: Instinct and my dogs do GREAT on it. It's pricey but as long as I can afford it, it's what I'll feed (until I move somewhere where raw is more accessible and affordable).


----------



## Yenafera (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm feeding the adults Taste of the Wild. It's the same as Blue Buffalo, pretty much, but cheaper. You can get it at Tractor Supply. It is said to increase aggression in some dogs though.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yenafera said:


> I'm feeding the adults Taste of the Wild. It's the same as Blue Buffalo, pretty much, but cheaper. You can get it at Tractor Supply. *It is said to increase aggression in some dogs though.*


 Um. . . .???


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, wait. Can you explain how feeding TOTW increases aggression in dogs or where you might have heard that?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Acana - always fed it with good results. We try others but always end up going back to Acana.

PS - which Earthborn bags are resealable? We tried a 6lb bag and it just had a sticker that you could use to "reseal" it. I love having the resealable bags, and was irritated with Earthborn's because it wouldn't stay closed, LOL.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

I feed a rotation diet, something different every meal. I feed kibble, canned, dehydrated, raw, and homecooked. 

The brands of kibble I feed are:

Orijen
Acana
Fromm
Go
Now
First Mate
Addiction
Merrick
Blue Wilderness

I used to feed Canidae, TOTW, and Natural Balance, but never will again. Diamond has had way too many recalls, and the FDA report is nasty! so never again!

Canned foods I feed are:

Merrick
BG
Addiction
Tripette
Blue's Stew
Fromm

Abd dehydrated foods are

The Honest Kitchen
Canisource
Addiction
K9naturals

plus chicken necks, backs, legs, wings, oxtails, whole fish. Also sardines, eggs, homecooked and scraps.

I believe in a variety of foods. Dogs aren't designed to eat the same thing day after day. I think that's why so many dogs have digestive problems.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I feed a raw diet to the girls, I tried to do the prey model raw but I just could not get the portions right so we went back to the pre-made raw. On days like today, when we have run out of raw we feed Acana.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm feeding Solid Gold Sun Dancer right now and my dog is doing amazing on it, such tiny poo! I also recently added Vital Complete Meals for dogs to her diet and she loves it and is doing even better with that added in. I'm switching to Blue Buffalo Wilderness kibble though due to Solid Gold's association with Diamond, but not until I'm done with this bag of food. I'm also going to switch to the Vital food logs instead of the Complete Meals due to cost per lb and so I can get different protein sources in there.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Gem and Gypsy eat Orijen 6 fish mixed with home made raw

Baby dog eats Presidents Choice grain free salmon and potato, with the occasional raw fish, and a turkey bone once in a blue moon(she is allergic to turkey, but to a lesser extent then any other "meaty bone" food lol) 

the rest eat a mix of home prepared and commercial raw at home, and when they are at work with me, that one meals kibble, what kibble varies, I change it up every bag.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Sarayu14 said:


> I feed a raw diet to the girls, I tried to do the prey model raw but I just could not get the portions right so we went back to the pre-made raw. On days like today, when we have run out of raw we feed Acana.


Serious question here. When that happens (when you run out of premade & you feed kibble), do your dogs have an upset tummy, eating kibble that they may not have had in some days/weeks?


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

I have fed Orijen, Acana, TOTW, Back To Basics and Wellness Core. I have a bag of Earthborn ready to rotate in. I really like Orijen and Back to Basics but feeding it became a little too expensive when I added the 3rd dog. 

Out of my 3 dogs one had horrid gas on Orijen and one had it on Back to Basics. Other than the gas, poops and coats were great on both foods.

When I switched from Orijen to Acana I had one dog who wouldn't eat it. He did eventually because we don't play those games. But I decided to take it out of the rotation.

If all goes well on Earthborn Great Plains, I am going to try a few more of theirs. I would love to try From but right now it is out of my price range. I am trying to stay around $50 for a 30lb.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Sarayu14 said:


> I feed a raw diet to the girls, I tried to do the prey model raw but I just could not get the portions right so we went back to the pre-made raw. On days like today, when we have run out of raw we feed Acana.


Hey there, fellow Sherwood Parkian!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> PS - which Earthborn bags are resealable? We tried a 6lb bag and it just had a sticker that you could use to "reseal" it. I love having the resealable bags, and was irritated with Earthborn's because it wouldn't stay closed, LOL.


I don't know about the others but the 14 pound bag of Primitive Natural I just got is resealable. It's just like one of those ziploc bags with the plastic piece you move from one side to another to open/close it. So convenient!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> I don't know about the others but the 14 pound bag of Primitive Natural I just got is resealable. It's just like one of those ziploc bags with the plastic piece you move from one side to another to open/close it. So convenient!


 Oh nice! It must just be the bigger bags. I bought the 6lb bag once.


We're happy feeding Acana but I may get a bag of Earthborn to throw in the rotation too.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> I don't know about the others but the 14 pound bag of Primitive Natural I just got is resealable. It's just like one of those ziploc bags with the plastic piece you move from one side to another to open/close it. So convenient!


My 28 lb bag of Coastal Catch has the same resealable top. I was pleasantly surprised to find that.


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

The 28lb if Great Plains I have has a resealable top, so it must just be the larger bags.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all! I was feeding Natural Balance Alpha Trout as the kibble, but changed because the company is associated with Diamond (the Alpha is NOT made by Diamond, though). Anyway, I tried Acana's new Duck and the dogs loved it, but their stool was just too runny with it even after going through a small bag. Then I went to Pinnacle, which is what they are eating now. They are eating the Pinnacle grain free salmon. They are doing well on it, but I'm not too happy about the potato ingredient. Avoderm (same company) has a new line called Revolving Menu that does not contain potato and is made to rotate, so I might eventually try that. I'm also waiting for Merrick's new formulas to come out.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Hi all! I was feeding Natural Balance Alpha Trout as the kibble, but changed because the company is associated with Diamond (the Alpha is NOT made by Diamond, though). Anyway, I tried Acana's new Duck and the dogs loved it, but their stool was just too runny with it even after going through a small bag. Then I went to Pinnacle, which is what they are eating now. They are eating the Pinnacle grain free salmon. They are doing well on it, but I'm not too happy about the potato ingredient. Avoderm (same company) has a new line called Revolving Menu that does not contain potato and is made to rotate, so I might eventually try that. I'm also waiting for Merrick's new formulas to come out.


these are some grainfree and potato free foods: darford zero, instinct, canine caviar, horizon legacy, nutrisca, back to basics pork, grandma lucys, nutrisource, thk zeal, earthborn. Not all of the individual foods in these lines are potato free but some are


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks, InkedMarie. I know about those foods, but I want to use a company that makes their own food (some you listed may) that is easy for me to get. Most of the ones you listed are not available where I live and I don't want to order online. Or they have ingredients that I can't or don't want (certain type of protein...allergies). Again, thanks for the list, though!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Thanks, InkedMarie. I know about those foods, but I want to use a company that makes their own food (some you listed may) that is easy for me to get. Most of the ones you listed are not available where I live and I don't want to order online. Or they have ingredients that I can't or don't want (certain type of protein...allergies). Again, thanks for the list, though!


Horizon and Earthborn have their own plant, if that's any help. Too bad you don't want to order. I used to sometimes order from Pet Food Direct but their deliveries were all over the place. Pet Flow.com, Doggiefood.com and Wag.com are places I've ordered from in recent months, prices were very good and if I paid shipping, it was only $4.95.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Hi all! I was feeding Natural Balance Alpha Trout as the kibble, but changed because the company is associated with Diamond (the Alpha is NOT made by Diamond, though). Anyway, I tried Acana's new Duck and the dogs loved it, but their stool was just too runny with it even after going through a small bag. Then I went to Pinnacle, which is what they are eating now. They are eating the Pinnacle grain free salmon. They are doing well on it, but I'm not too happy about the potato ingredient. Avoderm (same company) has a new line called Revolving Menu that does not contain potato and is made to rotate, so I might eventually try that. I'm also waiting for Merrick's new formulas to come out.


Merrick is coming out wih new flavors? In the regular line or the grain free one? Also which company makes pennicle (grain free). I only rotate when they start getting tired of it LMAO.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Merrick is merging with Castor & Pollux, in case anyone doesn't know


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

My two bigger dogs get Taste of the Wild and do fine on it.

The little dude (raw fed) who has digestion problems has experimented with these brands:

Freshpet Vital: Expensive but pretty good. 
The Honest Kitchen: LOVE this food, despite high veggie content.
Ziwipeak: Very expensive, but worth every penny.
Orijen: Did not go so well, but I'm gonna try it again eventually.
Wellness CORE: Had a TERRIBLE experience. 
Nature's Variety Instinct: I liked this one a lot
Fromm Four-Star: My favorite kibble so far.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Losech said:


> My two bigger dogs get Taste of the Wild and do fine on it.
> 
> The little dude (raw fed) who has digestion problems has experimented with these brands:
> 
> ...


What was the terrible Wellness Core experience?


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> What was the terrible Wellness Core experience?


My Shiba had a hard time transitioning to it, even with the aid of pro and prebiotics over a long period of time. He couldn't digest it consistently, even with heavy doses of both. His teeth gunked up instantly and had nasty gas, but thankfully he was able to make it out into the backyard before redecorating it with really foul smelling semi-liquid brown slop. That is the exact reason why I took him off kibble in the first place, and which is why I am reluctant to try out commercial foods, but I would like to have an emergency back-up and something to take on long hiking trips, since raw meat wouldn't quite work in either of those situations.
I also had this same experience with Puppy Orijen, which is what he was eating before I switched him to homemade foods.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Www, sure was not a good experience! I used the reduced fat for an obese dog we adopted, glad she did fine on it.


----------



## Dog Problemz (Jun 9, 2012)

My dog eats lamb Natural Instincts raw frozen patties. It has no preservatives, but it's commercially packaged and sold like any other dog food. We were feeding him lamb Taste of the Wild, which we had switched him to from Blue Buffalo because he had chronic allergies to beef, pork, chicken, and other dry kibble, but he was still suffering from food allergies. Several days ago, I was reading an online online article about how raw food was supposed to "miraculously cure" food allergies and sensitive stomach. I decided to try a sample bag of it. It turned out to be a great idea. He has not had any allergies for the first time since he was 8 weeks old, and he is 8 months old now. It's a great idea if you have a dog with chronic allergies or infections.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

@dogdragoness, Merrick has bought Castor & Pollux. Merrick is changing their 5star line and BG and they should be available around July. If you go to their website you will see pics of the new foods. Also, Breeder's Choice makes Pinnacle, as well as Avoderm and a few other foods. They do have their own factory and have been around since 1947. Never had any recalls on the dry, but something tells me some of their can foods were connected to Menu on 2007, but I'm really not sure. They do have a parent company....Central Garden and Pets. I think it's an overlooked food. My dogs are doing well on it. I also used Avoderm many moons ago with success. In fact, Avoderm has a new line called Revolving Menu that is grain and potato free that is made to rotate with each other (Trout, Turkey, Duck). I might try it, as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pekinchick (Jun 11, 2012)

My pup was on Iams, but it seemed like he was itching a lot so I switched him to TOTW and he did great on it. A lot less scratching and his coat is very shiny and soft after about a month. I rotate his food, so every 2 months he gets a new protein from a different brand, this way he does not develop allergies from eating the same thing all the time and he'll get all the nutrition he needs. He was on TOTW, then Fromm and now on Wellness. I tried Orijen but he started itching again, I think there may be too much protein for his body to process.

I also mix stuff that Brownie likes, like canned chicken, fish or beef with broth, yogurt or gravy and freeze them in ice trays. He gets 1 cube per meal partially melted onto his dry food. All ingredients I use are organic, no salt. I also use canned dog food sometimes but he loves home cooked toppers much more.


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

Hitch is on Orijen Regional Red and Orijen Adult. He seems to like it better than his last food, Wellness Core. He is doing well on it, good poop and is healthy.


----------



## Zairah (Mar 6, 2012)

My pup is on TOTW and I'm happy with it. We mix either cooked chicken, eggs, cheese or a little bit of Merrick's wet food in with it, and she just loves it. Nice shiney coat, great overall health, ect.

She previously tried both Orijen which she wasn't a big fan of, and Acana which she really loved but had some hard poop issues with. 

I'm happy to hear about Merrick's new food, I'll have to check it out. She absolutely adores the canned New Zealand Summer Merrick food, like bowl licking begging for more loves, so hopefully the new ones will have a similar taste! If it doesn't, or they stop making New Zealand, my pup will be mighty sad though!


----------

